# These beautiful Carpet Crochet Doily Rug Pattern Ideas!!



## Carol Azevedo

What a beautiful Carpet ..I'm in love! Love the color!
Patterns Available for Purchase - (Etsy Patterns) https://www.etsy.com/listing/589922225/absolutely-stunning-round-carpet-82-in?ref=shop_home_feat_1

I'm following this video and Graphic Free linkhttps://patchworktutorials.ga/crochet-string-rug-learn-how-to-make image: LaceMats


----------



## Davena

Beautiful ,,,too beautiful to put on floor, and to think someone may walk on it ??? Not in my house.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz

I have one - not this beautiful - but they are beautiful on the wall behind your bed or on the sofa back!


----------



## dogyarns

Wow! What a gorgeous rug!


----------



## God's Girl

That is so lovely I don't think I would want anyone walking on it !!


----------



## Fialka

It is beautiful rug, but I can't put it on the flour to walk on it !.. Actually,- I have no place to put it and nobody will see it anyway !..


----------



## Nanamel14

Very beautiful


----------



## Geebart

Beautiful but very dangerous


----------



## roseknit

Absolutely gorgeous, I would make it a wall hanging


----------



## Kay Knits

This is beautiful.


----------



## Granana48

Wow - stunning rug!


----------



## Grapejelli

Very pretty but I wouldn't let anyone walk on it.


----------



## brdlvr27

Beautiful but not on the floor - too much snow here, and lets don't even talk about mud and little dogs


----------



## beaz

wow, but not on the floor


----------



## Maureen Therese

That is stunning, but I can see that the bobbles would be a tripping hazard. It would certainly make a fabulous wall feature. What ply yarn is used. It looks very thick.


----------



## Bonnie7591

That’s beautiful but I don’t think I’d want to walk on the bobbles. Seems too pretty to put on a floor


----------



## sanchezs

Wow is right.
I crocheted a small rug years ago out of macrame cord and this looks similar.


----------



## Moisey

Carol Azevedo said:


> What a beautiful Carpet ..I'm in love! Love the color!
> Patterns Available for Purchase - (Etsy Patterns) https://www.etsy.com/listing/589922225/absolutely-stunning-round-carpet-82-in?ref=shop_home_feat_1
> 
> I'm following this video and Graphic Free linkhttps://patchworktutorials.ga/crochet-string-rug-learn-how-to-make image: LaceMats


Whaaaaat! The prices bowl me over, and obviously are for the whole rug made up plus huge shipping price. No thanks.
If you can make it yourself, definitely have a go.
Good luck,
Moisey


----------



## tygereye

Davena said:


> Beautiful ,,,too beautiful to put on floor, and to think someone may walk on it ??? Not in my house.


I thought the same my cowgirl boots walking across that??? not in this house!! But that is beautiful and would be great if you had a nice big wall to mount it on!! or as a bedspread!!


----------



## GrumpyGramma

Since this poster likes posting clickbait links I didn't bother with them. They can make their ad money off someone else. The picture included in the OP is beautiful. I agree, not for a rug.


----------



## jbachman

I see the rugs for sale, but the original post says patterns are available for sale. I cannot locate patterns for sale. Anyone able to help?


----------



## knit4ES

This OP has posted this particular one at least 3 times.... 2 in the last few days.


----------

